# Woody's Fantasy Football



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 18, 2012)

I have reactivated the league for 2012!

All previous players have been invited back. They have 7 days to commit then I will open the league to fill any open spots.

Who is interested in filling the no show's spots? 

Please make sure you will commit for the whole season if you sign up.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 19, 2012)

5 of 12 teams are back in so far.

6 more days to renew...


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad you figured it out Flash!

Welcome back!

6 of 12 teams are back from '11.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 23, 2012)

8 of 12 teams are back!

2 more days...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the link?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 23, 2012)

Dale - We will get you one of the open spots for sure this year. The teams from last year have until Wednesday evening to sign back up. I'll be in touch!


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Dale - We will get you one of the open spots for sure this year.



 We need to vote on that.  I heard he's was in on that Saints scandal and helped the Patriots steal signals.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 23, 2012)

Flash said:


> We need to vote on that.  I heard he's was in on that Saints scandal and helped the Patriots steal signals.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 26, 2012)

We have 1 team open.

1st to send me their email address gets the invite.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 27, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> We have 1 team open.
> 
> 1st to send me their email address gets the invite.



Can I have 2 teams and use one as a farm system?


----------



## anicho (Jul 29, 2012)

Cmon guys one more


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 3, 2012)

Still need one more team...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 3, 2012)

We are full!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeff Phillips said:


> We are full!



I've thought you were for years lol


----------



## anicho (Aug 5, 2012)

What date is the draft?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 6, 2012)

I will turn the draft on Thursday night, 8/9/12. 

It should be done Friday morning.

I hope I have a better draft this year!

Lost my top 3 players to injuries last year. Had Payton for the 1st time ever...


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 8, 2013)

Invites have been sent to 2012 managers to sign up for a 2013 team.

We will hold the spots until 7/18.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm interested can you PM with details?


----------



## Snackdaddy66 (Jul 8, 2013)

Me too..PM the details.  Thanks


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 9, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Can I have 2 teams and use one as a farm system?


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2013)

We need a substance abuse testing program. My sources tell me that he was using pork skins, poke salit and moon pies all season.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 16, 2013)

We have 6 returning so far. Returning teams have through tomorrow to sign up then it will open for new teams.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 25, 2013)

We have 5 open teams.

PM your email address and I will send the invite to join.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im not sure if anyone else wants a spanking like I put on yall last year...


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Im not sure if anyone else wants a spanking like I put on yall last year...



 You and Mt Man both cheated last yr. They said at the barber shop you had cable TV and was married to a newspaper lady. Heard she has access to them AP, ESPN, UPI, PRCA, WWF and NWA wire stories.   They also said you got a radio in your truck and can listen to sports radio. Just aint fair you using all that high tech stuff. 

 Post 22 is in reference to Mt Man.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 26, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Im not sure if anyone else wants a spanking like I put on yall last year...



You just got lucky on draft day!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 26, 2013)

4 invites sent for 5 available slots...

If I missed anyone send me a PM.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 26, 2013)

On board !! Should be fun !!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 26, 2013)

It may have been said somewhere else but do y'all use Yahoo fantasy? If so please send me the info. Ill play.


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 26, 2013)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Im not sure if anyone else wants a spanking like I put on yall last year...



Don't think I'm gonna let you beat me in the championship this year. This is my year!


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> It may have been said somewhere else but do y'all use Yahoo fantasy? If so please send me the info. Ill play.



Yes we do.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 28, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> It may have been said somewhere else but do y'all use Yahoo fantasy? If so please send me the info. Ill play.



It is Yahoo, it is free, we play for braging rights.

PM your email address and I will send you an invite.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 29, 2013)

We need 1 more team for a full league.


----------



## ThaDuck (Jul 29, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 29, 2013)

is the draft gonna be live/online or just random?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 29, 2013)

Can we do a live draft this year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 29, 2013)

When will the draft be?  

Can't wait to see who's gonna be part of the winning team!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 30, 2013)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Can we do a live draft this year?



I'll look into it and let ya'll know. I have no experience with running a live draft...


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2013)

I think a live draft requires all of us to be available at the same time for an hour or two. Since we'd be at different locations, you could have internet connection problems, church, family, job etc obligations.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 30, 2013)

If you do a live draft and if for some reason can't be present it auto picks for you.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Since I was last years champ, I get first pick .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 30, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Since I was last years champ, I get first pick .



If I were picking 1st I'd definitely pick Michael Turner. He's going to be the man this year!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like I got the last spot, but I had no idea that it was going to be an automated draft. If y'all decide to do a manual draft, I'm in, but if it's an automated draft, someone is welcome to take my spot.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 31, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> If I were picking 1st I'd definitely pick Michael Turner. He's going to be the man this year!



Turner or Hernandez


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jul 31, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Looks like I got the last spot, but I had no idea that it was going to be an automated draft. If y'all decide to do a manual draft, I'm in, but if it's an automated draft, someone is welcome to take my spot.





If Stringmusic drops out due to the automated draft thing, I'll gladly take his spot.  

I can win even if someone or something drafts for me  

Seriously though, I'd love to play - I'm big time into fantasy football.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 31, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Turner or Hernandez


This will be a breakout season for Hernandez.


----------



## ChasinTails (Aug 1, 2013)

I know I'm late,  but if any open spots, I'd like some info


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 1, 2013)

Live draft is very easy.  It only takes about an hour.  It can be quicker because you can set up how many seconds it takes to pick a player.  If somebody doesn't want to draft live they will still get an automatically picked team just the same.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 1, 2013)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Live draft is very easy.  It only takes about an hour.  It can be quicker because you can set up how many seconds it takes to pick a player.  If somebody doesn't want to draft live they will still get an automatically picked team just the same.



yep. and way more fun even if you only have half the league online to chat back and forth during the draft.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Pretty happy with my team !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Pretty happy with my team !



You may not be so happy after week 1. 

I'm happy with my team too. Maybe someone will bust loose this year.
This will be my 1st year playing FF so y'all take it easy on me.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2013)

Is there a way to view the draft results by round/pick??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2013)

Flash said:


> Is there a way to view the draft results by round/pick??



Click the draft central tab at the top of the page then draft results.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks,  it was interesting to look at


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 27, 2013)

It sure is quiet in here!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> It sure is quiet in here!!



 Practice is closed to the public.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 30, 2013)

It sure was fun !!! Looking forward to next season !


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 30, 2013)

It helped me that Romo & Megatron were hurt..............


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff thanks for making the league. 

Had a great time too.    If Mt Man hadn't got me locked up, right before the playoffs, on them bogus tresspass and spotlite charges I would have updated my roster and whopped everyone.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 30, 2013)

I had fun this season but had too many injuries!

We will fire it back up in July!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait till next year!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 30, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> It helped me that Romo & Megatron were hurt..............



So you are related to Road Kill ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was done when Aaron Rodgers went down ....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 30, 2013)

gacowboy said:


> So you are related to Road Kill ?



We are very close.................................


----------



## gacowboy (May 29, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I had fun this season but had too many injuries!
> 
> We will fire it back up in July!



Looking forward to Fantasy football again !!!


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

We need some better rules this year, one fellar tossed a possum on the field when I played him.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> We need some better rules this year, one fellar tossed a possum on the field when I played him.



Bet I can guess who the guilty party was!

We will fire it back up in July!


----------



## gacowboy (May 30, 2014)

Flash said:


> We need some better rules this year, one fellar tossed a possum on the field when I played him.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 7, 2014)

2014 League is open!

Returning players have 1st chance to rejoin. We will open any slots after 2 weeks or so.

Let's get it on!

Finished 9th last year and looking for revenge!


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 7, 2014)

Mighty Oaks back in the game !! Go for the Gold !!
Thanks Jeff !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 7, 2014)

Back in!!

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2014)

Can't believe it's that time again.  

Do we need to give our entry fee to Road Kill again this year???


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 28, 2014)

Somebodies got to put the brakes on Flash !! 8-0 so far ... 

C'mon man !!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Oct 28, 2014)

He has to be cheating.............................


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm taking a beating....


----------



## Flash (Oct 28, 2014)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> He has to be cheating.............................



 if you aint you aint trying.    Mighty Oaks done gone and put the jinx on me so I'll lose this week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 28, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Somebodies got to put the brakes on Flash !! 8-0 so far ...
> 
> C'mon man !!



If you trade me a couple of your best players I'll end the streak this week.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 28, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you trade me a couple of your best players I'll end the streak this week.



LOL, I keep scrambling trying to find some good ones !!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 29, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> LOL, I keep scrambling trying to find some good ones !!!



Me too!

I am set at QB and was set at WR until CJ went down. Too many injuries at RB...


----------



## JHannah92 (Oct 29, 2014)

SwampRoosters for the championship.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2014)

2014 champ!!  

Didn't you guys chip in for a $200 gift card to Cabelas for the champion??


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!

Should have traded Rogers to you. He let me down with his every other week performances!

We are set up for next year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Should have traded Rogers to you. He let me down with his every other week performances!
> 
> We are set up for next year.



Matt Ryan didn't win it for me by no means. Picking up Odell Beckham really helped.


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2014)

Arrow3 Congrats on the Championship. 



Arrow3 said:


> 2014 champ!!
> 
> Didn't you guys chip in for a $200 gift card to Cabelas for the champion??



  I remember I gave my money to NG Mt Man, he'll be mailing it I guess 

 Jeff thanks for setting up and running the league again, LORD willing I hope to play next season.


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 29, 2014)

Enjoyed it fellas. Congrats Arrow3. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Jeff for putting this thing together.



Congrats Arrow3 the 2014 Champion! As for the rest of us, there's always next year.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 29, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> 2014 champ!!
> 
> Didn't you guys chip in for a $200 gift card to Cabelas for the champion??



Congrats on the Championship !! 
And yes they gave me a gift card for winning last year ...


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Jeff for putting this together !! I look forward to playing again next season !!


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 29, 2015)

I just started thinking about the 2015 season !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> I just started thinking about the 2015 season !!



No need in playing.....This year the gold is mine.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 2, 2015)

Trying to go back up to 12 teams this year.

Looks like we have a couple who didn't join back up. If you have someone you want bring on board, let me know.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 2, 2015)

Signed up ! I didn't realize it had opened up.


----------



## erniesp (Jul 2, 2015)

If you need a extra I will be glad to fill in. Thanks


----------



## Amoo (Jul 4, 2015)

I would be glad to fill if you guys end up with room, that is assuming you don't mind getting beat by a CFB guy.  PM me if anything opens up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2015)

The playoffs start today. 


Go SpotandStalk GO


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The playoffs start today.
> 
> 
> Go SpotandStalk GO



yawn


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yawn



Only a man your age is yawning at lunch time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only a man your age is yawning at lunch time.



im trapped in mall purgatory with the wife (thats an indoor shopping venue with department stores for those who live south of atlanta).


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 20, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im trapped in mall purgatory with the wife (thats an indoor shopping venue with department stores for those who live south of atlanta).




We know what a mall is.

It's where those funny talking Atlanta boys go to get those rainbow flag t shirts. 





Good luck walking out the same way you walked in.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Well ... Good game Jeff !!! Stafford did well for you !!
I always seem to bench the wrong players ... ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats to Hound Dawgs on a sho nuff close final and 2015 Champion.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to Hound Dawgs on a sho nuff close final and 2015 Champion.



I really thought you would carry your win streak into the off season! Congrats to Hound Dawgs!

It was an interesting season!

Started real strong for me then injuries had me scrambling! Guess I will have to be happy with 3rd!

We are set to auto renew on the league. Would like to go to 12 teams so get a buddy to join.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 4, 2016)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I really thought you would carry your win streak into the off season! Congrats to Hound Dawgs!
> 
> It was an interesting season!
> 
> ...



I just couldn't seem to start the right players at the right times. Seems quite a few of us were hit hard by injuries. LeVeon Bell killed me. 

Maybe Slayer or that 6 thug will join us next year.  


Thanks Jeff for putting this thing on.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats to Hound Dawgs !!!
Fun season even though I struggled. I look forward to next season too !
Thanks Jeff for keeping this going !!! 
Mighty Oaks will be back !


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 4, 2016)

So close! Oh well, Swamp Roosters'16!


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to Hound Dawgs on a sho nuff close final and 2015 Champion.



 Thanks, I looked I was behind by close to 2 pts and thought all of my players game were finished. So I thought I lost in a close one.       

  At any rate Jeff thanks for putting it on, I really enjoyed it. 

 Dale, (No.Ga.Mtn.Man)    This season was for you, we miss you buddy, but I know you're better off than we are.  Don't eat all the poke salit up there.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 4, 2016)

Flash said:


> Dale, (No.Ga.Mtn.Man)    This season was for you, we miss you buddy, but I know you're better off than we are.  Don't eat all the poke salit up there.



Yes sir, miss him greatly!


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 20, 2016)

When are we going to sign up for 2016 ? Looking forward to it again !! Mighty Oaks !!!


----------



## Coenen (Jun 20, 2016)

Subscribed, just in case y'all have an open spot.


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2016)

Do we have to "do" anything to play this time, I logged on in the league. Did that get my slot again????


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 2, 2016)

Flash said:


> Do we have to "do" anything to play this time, I logged on in the league. Did that get my slot again????



This. I got my email saying league was reactivated. Anything else I need to do?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 15, 2016)

Everyone needs to go to the site and confirm you are renewing.

I sent an email today. If a majority wants to go to a live draft I will investigate.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 15, 2016)

I can't wait to open up a can this year boys. 


It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2016)

Did good in the regular season then GaCowboy had a WR get 200 pts on one day.    Enjoyed it this yr Jeff.    If they don't start respecting the NA not sure I'll play next yr


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 28, 2016)

Flash said:


> Did good in the regular season then GaCowboy had a WR get 200 pts on one day.    Enjoyed it this yr Jeff.    If they don't start respecting the NA not sure I'll play next yr



 Mighty Oaks !!!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah baby !!! Enjoyed it !!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 2, 2017)

I think we will have our championship game week 16 next year. Some of my best players sat because they were already locked for the playoffs.

We will fire it back up in July.

What changes would everyone like to see?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I think we will have our championship game week 16 next year. Some of my best players sat because they were already locked for the playoffs.
> 
> We will fire it back up in July.
> 
> What changes would everyone like to see?



Week 16 Championship is a good idea. Really hard to predict week 17. Online draft and a flex player would be nice. Enjoyed playing,Thanks for managing it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2017)

I agree with the week 16 championship


----------



## Flash (Jan 2, 2017)

Need a regular season winner trophy  
  Thanks Jeff for running it again this yr


----------



## JHannah92 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've always liked a 4 team playoff, week 15-16. Live draft would be awesome if we could make it work. 

Enjoyed it y'all, see ya next year.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 4, 2017)

Flash said:


> Need a regular season winner trophy
> Thanks Jeff for running it again this yr


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 9, 2017)

We need a live draft.....bad!


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm Ready !!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 19, 2017)

What are everyone's thoughts on a live draft?


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 22, 2017)

Live draft would be fine with me.


----------

